# web.xml für Servlet in Tomcat erstellen



## angela (1. Dez 2007)

Hallo...

gibt es eine Vorlage oder ein Kommando, um eine web.xml zu erstellen für Servlet in Tomcat ???...

angela


----------



## angela (1. Dez 2007)

...so hab noch mal mein Pfad eingeschrieben

+   jewels
|
- database    ...Datenbank
- ROOT         ....Dateien ...Bilder und .html Dateien
+ WEB-INF
|
+ classes   ...alle Java Dateien mit .class
- web.xml


unter  http://127.0.0.1:8080/index3.html   aufrufen


und versucht mal eine web.xml zu schreiben...funktioniert nicht (((

<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC
  '-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN'
  'http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd'>

<web-app>

<display-name>jewels</display-name>
    <description>
    jewels
    </description>


  <display-name>jewels</display-name>                     ...Ordner jewels
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>AddToCart</servlet-name>             ....  AddToCart.java Datei
    <servlet-class>AddToCart </servlet-class>              ....  AddToCart.class Datei
   </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>AddToCart</servlet-name>              ....  AddToCart.java Datei   ??????????
    <url-pattern>/index3</url-pattern>                       ....  .html Datei  ????????
  </servlet-mapping>


  <display-name>jewels</display-name>
  <servlet>
    <servlet-name>AddToFav</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>AddToFav </servlet-class>
  </servlet>
  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>AddToFav</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/index3</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>


.
.
.
</web-app>




Bitte um Hilfe...Vielen Dank!!!

Angela


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2007)

angela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...so hab noch mal mein Pfad eingeschrieben
> 
> +   jewels
> |
> ...


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2007)

Am besten die Servlet Spek. runterladen und lesen, ist wirklich die Grundlage für vieles, nein, für alles, wenn es um Serlvets geht 

http://java.sun.com/products/servlet/download.html


```
<display-name>jewels</display-name> 
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>AddToCart</servlet-name> 
        <servlet-class>AddToCart</servlet-class> 
    </servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>AddToCart</servlet-name>  
        <url-pattern>/index3</url-pattern>  
    </servlet-mapping>
```
Ohne Gewähr 

Nach dem lesen der Servlet Spek. solltest du noch ein paar Tutorials durcharbeiten, falls es immer noch nciht klappt, ist eine gutes Buch das richtige.


----------



## HLX (3. Dez 2007)

Der Link oben ist natürlich quatsch, da er auf localhost zeigt.

Was genau hast du vor? Willst du eine Web-Anwendung, die in der Lage ist ihre eigene 'web.xml' zu modifizieren?


----------



## byte (3. Dez 2007)

angela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es eine *Vorlage* oder ein Kommando, um eine web.xml zu erstellen für Servlet in Tomcat ???...


http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> angela hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist doch in der Sevlet Spek. enthalten


----------

